# #flypatternperday challenge



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Just saw this. So the challenge is to tie the fly shown? I have never had social media so I'm not super familiar with how these challenges work, but I'm game to try it. 

Does it have to be the same colors or just same pattern?


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Just saw this. So the challenge is to tie the fly shown? I have never had social media so I'm not super familiar with how these challenges work, but I'm game to try it.
> 
> Does it have to be the same colors or just same pattern?


Actually, you can tie anything you want, and in any color. The goal is to tie five different patterns over five days.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

In case anyone is curious, here were my five:

Day 1:
Modified CK Baitfish










Day 2:
Lefty's Deceiver










Day 3:
Gartside Gurgler










Day 4:
Clouser Minnow










Day 5 was the Kreelex (shown in original post).

This was just a fun challenge, and I'd thought I share it here. Traditionally, you are supposed to nominate a new person each day to complete the challenge, but I thought for the fifth day, I'd share here...I basically just used the whole thing to tie some new flies in different patterns (was the first time I tried a Gartside Gurgler).


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Well I'm going to go at this thing trying stuff I've never tied. So here's day 1. Grey/Chartreuse over white flat wing. Wing rolled slightly but... Here it is.

View attachment 1442


View attachment 1441


Edit. Pics Resized


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Well I'm going to go at this thing trying stuff I've never tied. So here's day 1. Grey/Chartreuse over white flat wing. Wing rolled slightly but... Here it is.
> View attachment 1428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427


I've got to get some better stuff to do the head of my flies...is that the UV stuff?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

No just the regular Loon Hard Head clear. I like the UV stuff but it's kinda expensive. I'll probably try some when this bottle is gone, but it's taking a long time to go through this stuff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Well I'm going to go at this thing trying stuff I've never tied. So here's day 1. Grey/Chartreuse over white flat wing. Wing rolled slightly but... Here it is.
> View attachment 1428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427


Hey LH, resize your pics before you post them (band width issues). They recommend pics of only 300dpi wide, but I've pushem out to 600dpi wide with no issues.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Day 2. Redfish Popper, tied poppers before but not this color combo. Black Body/Yellow face, 3D eyes under hard head clear, Grizzly Hackle, Purp Marabou, Black CF, Pearl Krystal Flash.
View attachment 1476
View attachment 1477
View attachment 1478
View attachment 1479

Edit for better pictures.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel you are putting your computer desk to much better use!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Indeed. I'm almost done with my current project. Very little real work left to do.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Day 3. Comb over mullet. Ice Dub Shimmer Fringe Peacock/Chartruse, over UV pearl, med yellow dum-bell eyes, #2 Gamakatsu SL-11, red GSP. Took a little more time, and tried to get better pictures. After looking at the other ones, they are pretty bad.
View attachment 1472

View attachment 1473

View attachment 1474

View attachment 1475


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Day 3. Comb over mullet. Ice Dub Shimmer Fringe Peacock/Chartruse, over UV pearl, med yellow dum-bell eyes, #2 Gamakatsu SL-11, red GSP. Took a little more time, and tried to get better pictures. After looking at the other ones, they are pretty bad.
> View attachment 1472
> 
> View attachment 1473
> ...


where do you get your materials...looks like a good bass fly for my local lakes.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, I think that fiber either came from the local Cabela's near my work, or from BBT in Baldwin, MI. It's made by Hareline that may help you locate some. The rest of my stuff comes from all over, internet, shops I try and visit when I travel, given to me by folks. My tools, I make some and buy the rest.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Day 4. Surf Candy. Chartreuse Bucktail, over Chartreuse Ice Dubbing, Pearl Krystal Flash, White Bucktail tied with white GSP, body bonded in with SH Hard as Wraps, and coated with Loon HH clear.
View attachment 1492

View attachment 1493
View attachment 1494


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Both you guys are doing great.

LH, the steelies are in near the pier heads.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Both you guys are doing great.
> 
> LH, the steelies are in near the pier heads.


Thanks Duck. I'll be headed back to FL for good, a week from today. Maybe I'll try Michigan City or BP Whiting again before I leave. We're having a 58° morning here today, pretty nice.

Well day 5 was yesterday, but we had a rain out yesterday and I left my vise and stuff at work, and didn't feel like going back to work and through security to retrieve it. Excuses I know....

Day 5(really 6).
Bucktail Deceiver (no feathers or flash), chartreuse over white bucktail, tied on Gamakatsu SL11-3H sz.1, red GSP. With the bucktail I was shortening length and choosing the more curly fibers (tail tip) as I moved fwd to develop taper and bulk toward the front. Fly was then wet and set to dry. If you want pics of what it looked like dry for reference let me know and I'll put some up.
Pics today taken with phone since the storm yesterday must have messed up the internet at the office. Will adjust size this afternoon. Fixed
View attachment 1535

View attachment 1536


So I'm done, thanks again @CrappieFisherman for the idea, I def learned a few things trying stuff that was out of my normal routine. I'm going to nominate @Jfack I've seen some of his stuff in the tying thread and he ties some damn fine shrimp (something I'm not great with). Maybe he'll keep it going. If not maybe someone else will volunteer. 
LH


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Well day 5 was yesterday, but we had a rain out yesterday and I left my vise and stuff at work
> LH


That it so cool...a job that you take your hobbies to use up the 8 hour day!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks @LowHydrogen for taking the challenge. It was pretty cool to see your variations on some classic flies, and definitely gave me one or two ideas to try.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@DuckNut yeah I have been about 3.5 yrs on this project, it is mechanically complete and in the final stages now and pretty smooth sailing.
Sent you a PM


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I was nominated by @LowHydrogen so heres my day 1. Idk what it is but just wanted something small that'd have good action and a semi stiff head to push water for reds. Size 2 gama, XS dumbbell eyes, marabou tail, crustacean ep brush, silly legs, and a pseudo hair thingamajig. Idk how i feel about it yet but will hopefully get to throw it some this weekend.
View attachment 1552


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Day 2. Shrimp. foxy brush, craft fur, shrimp eyes, bead chain, silly legs, sz 2 gama, mono weed guard crimped on tie end with pliers. It actually looks better in person, as with most flies. I don't think ill ever get picture taking down for flies. I give up after like 2 every time lol. Im sure I'm not the only one with that problem. 
View attachment 1585


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice man! I knew if I nominated you I'd get to see some shrimp. That one is really looking good! I don't think your pics are bad at all, I was having the same issues, but worse.

I read a few articles and talked to girl in the photo dept at BestBuy Here's what I've started doing for the pictures when I want them to look nice, and it REALLY helped.
1. 1 Cheap textured black paper from craft store (could be any color but black is better for lighter color flies, lighter paper for darker flies).
2. 2 sheets of white paper one for under and one for over to help diffuse and add light without creating shadows.
3. lots of ambient light either turn the lamps on or set up near natural light.
4. set camera to macro (the flower pic/icon)
5. clip a set of hackle pliers to the hook behind the barb but after the bend, and then clip the hackle pliers in the vice, this gets the fly up away from the jaws for better viewing and prevents you from having to set it on a surface distorting the shape.
6. Find a cheap tripod, it makes all the difference in the world eliminating shake, if you want to go a step further you can use the delay setting on the camera that way you're not even touching the camera and potentially moving it.
This has taken my pictures from a 6yr old on crack level to somewhat acceptable. Look at the difference in pics from my flatwing deceiver and the straight bucktail deceiver, to me it's a marked difference.
The setup is super cheap, easy, and takes like 2 sec to setup.
View attachment 1586

Keep then coming, looking fwd to the rest of the week!
LH


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice man! I knew if I nominated you I'd get to see some shrimp. That one is really looking good! I don't think your pics are bad at all, I was having the same issues, but worse.
> 
> I read a few articles and talked to girl in the photo dept at BestBuy Here's what I've started doing for the pictures when I want them to look nice, and it REALLY helped.
> 1. 1 Cheap textured black paper from craft store (could be any color but black is better for lighter color flies, lighter paper for darker flies).
> ...


That's a pretty serious setup you've got going on.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, I got the tri-pod for $12 and the textured paper for $2. The white paper I just got out of the copier at work. Simple but effective. @Vertigo hooked me up with a pretty good article, and I found this one too http://globalflyfisher.com/gallery/fly-pictures Didn't do any of that exactly, but some of the ideas/principals.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Thanks, I got the tri-pod for $12 and the textured paper for $2. The white paper I just got out of the copier at work. Simple but effective. @Vertigo hooked me up with a pretty good article, and I found this one too http://globalflyfisher.com/gallery/fly-pictures Didn't do any of that exactly, but some of the ideas/principals.


Guess I'm going to have to stop using my cell phone and get more serious.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info LH. I don't think my flies are nice enough for all that yet though lol. I'll stick to phone pics for now. Ill keep the backgrounds and lighting in mind though. I found i have to open the blinds up to get some light in for a decent pic


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

day 3. craft furs, some flashy stuff, med chenille, MINI dumbbell eyes (smaller than xs), silly legs, weed guard. Not my favorite hook, but i ran out of the ones i was using previously. 

View attachment 1611


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Jfack said:


> day 3. craft furs, some flashy stuff, med chenille, MINI dumbbell eyes (smaller than xs), silly legs, weed guard. Not my favorite hook, but i ran out of the ones i was using previously.
> 
> View attachment 1611


Are those burnt mono eyes or are those bought? I have started doing a hybrid glass bead over mono that I melt down to bond together. Either way the eyes look really nice.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Are those burnt mono eyes or are those bought? I have started doing a hybrid glass bead over mono that I melt down to bond together. Either way the eyes look really nice.


They're bought. I do need to start making my own though


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Jfack said:


> day 3. craft furs, some flashy stuff, med chenille, MINI dumbbell eyes (smaller than xs), silly legs, weed guard. Not my favorite hook, but i ran out of the ones i was using previously.
> 
> View attachment 1611


I like it! May add a few of those to my box. Looks a little more crabby/shrimpy than the Pine Island Ice Tea. Looks relatively simple and quick to tie.

Thanks!

r,
Bubba


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

hurricane bubba said:


> I like it! May add a few of those to my box. Looks a little more crabby/shrimpy than the Pine Island Ice Tea. Looks relatively simple and quick to tie.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yep very simple fly to tie. What is the pine island ice tea?


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Jfack said:


> Thanks! Yep very simple fly to tie. What is the pine island ice tea?


Another really simple fly that worked well in Tampa Bay and presumably in the waters further south.










I believe it is a Drew Chicone creation (maybe I'm wrong here) but a set of dumbbell or bead chain eyes (depending on how quick you need to bug to get down), little chenille, krystal flash, and buck tail (or similar).. 

I've recently caught some freshwater fish up here in MD on it, so it's pretty fishy in just about any situation.

http://flylifemagazine.com/fly-tying-with-drew-chicone-pine-island-ice-tea/

r,
Bubba


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

hurricane bubba said:


> Another really simple fly that worked well in Tampa Bay and presumably in the waters further south.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What freshwaters are you hitting in MD?


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

CrappieFisherman said:


> What freshwaters are you hitting in MD?


I have the Monocacy, Potomac, and a couple of reservoirs pretty close by the house. I like to hit most on foot or in the kayak. I've been throwing the long rod here and there once I'm satisifed that there are fish wanting to chew in the area. I've come up with smallmouth, largemouth, yellow perch, and crappie recently. I do make a few trips per year over to the Crisfield area and have been pretty lucky over there as well. Last time I was over that way I caught quite a few stripers on the fly as well as a bunch of smaller trout. Still have yet to get a MD/VA redfish though. Gotta come quick because I will be rotating back to Florida soon.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

hurricane bubba said:


> Another really simple fly that worked well in Tampa Bay and presumably in the waters further south.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Drew is located in Arizona. Across the continent from Tampa Bay! Still, good lookin redfish fly.

Wait.... where are you located??


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

hurricane bubba said:


> I have the Monocacy, Potomac, and a couple of reservoirs pretty close by the house. I like to hit most on foot or in the kayak. I've been throwing the long rod here and there once I'm satisifed that there are fish wanting to chew in the area. I've come up with smallmouth, largemouth, yellow perch, and crappie recently. I do make a few trips per year over to the Crisfield area and have been pretty lucky over there as well. Last time I was over that way I caught quite a few stripers on the fly as well as a bunch of smaller trout. Still have yet to get a MD/VA redfish though. Gotta come quick because I will be rotating back to Florida soon.


I haven't caught a MD/VA redfish either, but plan to next year. Btw, if your not fishing Tridelphia, you should be. Lot's of fun pike to catch on the fly.


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I think Drew is located in Arizona. Across the continent from Tampa Bay! Still, good lookin redfish fly.
> 
> Wait.... where are you located??


I'm in the People's Democratic Republic of Montgomery County, MD. But only for a little while longer. I will be rotating back to Tampa soon and will be back in my element, at least until that tour is up.


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

CrappieFisherman said:


> I haven't caught a MD/VA redfish either, but plan to next year. Btw, if your not fishing Tridelphia, you should be. Lot's of fun pike to catch on the fly.


I still have yet to get up there. It's pretty close too. I've fished Black Hill and Deep Creek quite a bit out of the boat but the Mac and Monocacy on foot and out of the yak quite a bit. Still have yet to get a snakehead too. I've seen them but they've always been pretty skittish.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I think Drew is located in Arizona. Across the continent from Tampa Bay! Still, good lookin redfish fly.
> 
> Wait.... where are you located??



Pretty sure that Drew lives in Fort Myers.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

hurricane bubba said:


> Another really simple fly that worked well in Tampa Bay and presumably in the waters further south.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking fly. Looks a lot like a Schminnow with Bucktail instead of marabou and the eyes a bit further back.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

hurricane bubba said:


> I still have yet to get up there. It's pretty close too. I've fished Black Hill and Deep Creek quite a bit out of the boat but the Mac and Monocacy on foot and out of the yak quite a bit. Still have yet to get a snakehead too. I've seen them but they've always been pretty skittish.


Make the trip to Tridelphia before you leave...you can thank me later.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Day 4. I was in a rush (bout to head to Japanese steakhouse dinner date with the gf). So it isn't as clean as id want but here it is. Pseudo hair, ep fiber, some feathers and sparkly stuff, mini dumbbell eyes, and a weed guard. 
View attachment 1622


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Redfish Toad, I like it


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

day 5 (last day); I'm cheating... ran out of hooks lol. BUT heres a pic of a few i tied, and if i were to tie today i probably would have done another simple craftfur baitfish in that black/purp since i might get out tomorrow morning and its supposed to be overcast. 
View attachment 1633


It was fun, thanks @LowHydrogen for nominating me. 
I am going to nominate @duppyzafari to take over from here. He ties some super clean flies, and they dang sure work as I've swapped to his fly a few times out and had way more success than some of my ties lol.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Jfack Awesome man, nice flies all around! Way to keep it going. I'm naming that awesome black and purp baitfish "The Eye of Sauron"


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Jfack Awesome man, nice flies all around! Way to keep it going. I'm naming that awesome black and purp baitfish "The Eye of Sauron" http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...xKIMUy/olQNwUkkyJTG4xt0LUbaUkk2IJGkkkjIf/2Q==
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks man!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

@


Jfack said:


> day 5 (last day); I'm cheating... ran out of hooks lol. BUT heres a pic of a few i tied, and if i were to tie today i probably would have done another simple craftfur baitfish in that black/purp since i might get out tomorrow morning and its supposed to be overcast.
> View attachment 1633
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh, I didn't see that I was tapped to continue the challenge - apologies for dropping the baton. 

I'll start with an extremely simple one - hook, thread, eyes, EP Craft Fur Brush, Loon.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Day 2 - Another super simple tie that won't make it onto my Instagram feed, but frequently makes its way into the corners of the mouths of the Juvy Poon that swirl around the DockLights in my neighborhood.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> Day 2 - Another super simple tie that won't make it onto my Instagram feed, but frequently makes its way into the corners of the mouths of the Juvy Poon that swirl around the DockLights in my neighborhood.


Is that a Foxy Brush body?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Is that a Foxy Brush body?


It is, indeed. The same fly in pure white just landed me 3 snook - the tiniest of which nabbed it right as a Juvy poon was bearing down upon the fly.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

duppyzafari said:


> Day 2 - Another super simple tie that won't make it onto my Instagram feed, but frequently makes its way into the corners of the mouths of the Juvy Poon that swirl around the DockLights in my neighborhood.


I know some redfish that would love to suck these up. This will be my next tying attempt. Or something similar.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Day 3 - Scrap Crab. Minus the eyes, it's tied with stuff from the desk that wasn't long enough to put back into the packaging.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Day 4 - I found a deeper DockLight with some intermediate tarpon on it, but both times I've fished it, my fly gets crushed by one of the small-ish snook that also hang out there, and the fight clears the light. 

I tied this Kwan with the hope that it can get down past the little snook and find its way into the corner of one of those bucket mouths. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Day 5 - One deep Kwan deserves another.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> Day 5 - One deep Kwan deserves another.


Nice flies all around, don't forget you have to nominate somebody now that you're done!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice flies all around, don't forget you have to nominate somebody now that you're done!


Thanks man! Everyone that I know on the forum has already been nominated - any suggestions? @Slewis_Rodworks - are you tying much?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

if Slewis doesn't bite, I've seen some really cool stuff from @THTSARUMR in the tying forum


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Unfortunately dup, not as of lately. Been too busy with work and current projects.. I haven't even thrown a fly in like 3 weeks let alone tied one :|


----------

